# Release for women



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

I recently got my daughter a Scott Fox. But she didnt really dig the purple,,, so I took out a sharpie and made it into a purple "kev-camo" design. Now she's diggin it! 

She really likes the release, it has a crisp trigger and will adjust pretty small and short.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

elkbow69 said:


> I recently got my daughter a Scott Fox. But she didnt really dig the purple,,, so I took out a sharpie and made it into a purple "kev-camo" design. Now she's diggin it!
> 
> She really likes the release, it has a crisp trigger and will adjust pretty small and short.


My gf hates pink! Well actually she likes pink but hates how everything is pink thus making all women having the same thing. But the purple might pass.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

SHow her this, its what I did for my kids release. I Bling'd it out for her, LOL!


----------



## hardwaregrrl (Dec 5, 2015)

It's quite annoying that Scott's only women specific release is pink. I have an itty bitty goose from Scott....although nylon, I love it. Works well for small wrists and short fingers.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I shoot a Scott Shark. Call Scott Archery. I did and they basically customized it for me - shorter rod, smaller wrist strap. They have great customer service,


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks good to know!!!


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

I buy the Scott Rhino XT releases and then have a pro shop order the small size NCS straps. It does cost more to do this configuration, however, the Scott's standard size straps which comes with the Rhino XT does not work for my small wrist. If I was skilled with punching holes in the standard sized leather strap, I could save some money.

Scott makes 3 sizes of straps: small, standard, large. Any pro shop may order the straps for you or go turkeygirl's route and order directly from Scott. Unfortunately, I did not order directly from Scott, therefore, I likely spent more money for my solution.

At Bass Pro and Cabela's, they will allow an archer to try their in stock releases at their range. I did this when switching from my original release. Unfortunately, their in stock releases did not work for my small hand & wrist. Even if the in stock releases don't work for an individual, it may aid in making a decision on the preferred features of a release: trigger type & strap style. Take your bow and go there on a slow business day to ensure a light day of range use.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

TruBall makes the Assassin which is great for small hands. Just have them put the child's strap on it.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Will do! Thanks all!


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

My wife shoots a Stan X ceptional, they come in small, medium, and large.


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

As far as the Scott releases, I think you can put any release head on a small strap. For my lady, she really enjoyed the Truball Shooter release with a small strap.


----------



## ikarus189 (Jan 2, 2014)

Scott hero. Advertised as a kid's release, but great for small hands. the nylon strap becomes important to bring the trigger closer to the hand so she's not hitting it with the tip of her finger.


----------



## elite1992 (Sep 26, 2015)

My gf uses a truball scout that she really likes she's tried different wrist straps and so far that's her favorite. She also has a Scott thumb release she enjoys using.


----------



## stick2014 (May 5, 2016)

Scott Little Goose!!


----------



## stacy5 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just b cuz thumb release


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdez (Jan 16, 2015)

I use a cobra mamba because it was the only one I found that was small and was not pink. Works great.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Just B Cuz


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

My daughter is 14 and very petite. She shoots a Tru Ball Fang and loves it. It's a pretty small release. Also, if you order online Tru Ball and some others let you choose the size of the wrist strap. You could probably get a local shop to order it too. My guess is they may not carry the small wrist straps in house. Not a lot of demand for them.


----------



## Jdez (Jan 16, 2015)

I have heard of the Fang. A shop owner suggested that one to me. He had a female customer who had suggested it to his wife. That one and the Scott Little Goose.


----------



## mahgnillig (Aug 3, 2014)

Carter Fits Me +

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HoytGirl49 (May 17, 2016)

Carter Enterprise Too Simple, 3 finger


----------

